# Rikon 70-100 Spindle Vibration/Runout Issue



## fixthisbuildthat (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey everyone! I just bought an older (green model) Rikon 70-100 as my first mini lathe. Unfortunately it has an issue I need to resolve. I knew this when I bought it, but hoping to get some advice before I dive in.

When the lathe spun up to speed it had a bad vibration and noise. We isolated the motor (ran it without the belt) and it was fine. So it must be coming from the headstock assembly.

I grabbed the pulley side of the spindle shaft and notice it could move up and down slightly. I'm assuming this is the issue and that it's supposed to be firmly seated in the bearing.

My assumption was it's either a worn out spindle shaft or bearing. But when I called Rikon tech support an overseas fellow said it was the wave washer (part 70-100-10).

Any input on this? Anyone have experience with a wobbly spindle shaft and can give some first hand knowledge?

The unit was "well used" so I don't doubt some things could be worn out. But before I jump in and start ordering parts I'd love to get your opinions. The whole wave washer thing doesn't make sense to me as I'm not sure how a washer would tighten up the fit of a shaft in the bearing.

Thanks!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Until take headstock apart will not know if problem is with bent spindle, bad bearings, or bad wave washer or combination of things.

Would suspect Part #5 6005-Z single shielded bearings same # for both more of a problem than part #10 wave washer. Will see more 6005 ZZ deep grove double shielded bearings sold verus Z.

Buying aftermarket shielded bearing not expensive have no idea on cost of spindle shaft or wave washer because have to buy OEM from Rikon.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

No way to know anything without taking it apart and figure out why the spindle jiggles. Looks like the wave washer puts pressure on the bearing, if it has worn out and the bearing slips up the spindle that could cause problem. If Rikon gave you a decisive answer then this may be a common problem.


----------



## fixthisbuildthat (Feb 24, 2015)

Appreciate the quick replies, gentlemen! I'll rip into it tonight, but sounds like my thoughts align with what you said. Before blindly ordering their suggested part I'll check it out.

And the spindle is moving inside the inner bearing opening, not the outer bearing moving inside the casting. So my money is on a worn spindle shaft or a worn bearing(s). Hoping for the latter.


----------

